# My first Laco - Pilot Chrono "Kiel"



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I was looking around for a nice Pilot Chrono and I fell in love with the Laco Pilot Chrono. The simple clean black dial, 7750 movement, size of case, and tool-like & military appearance did it for me.

So on New Year's eve I placed an order with a sponsor here. Dealing with IslandWatch was a sheer pleasure, and Marc answered all my questions about the watch promptly. Kudos & 3 cheers to IW!!!

This beauty will be my 1st watch for 2012 and being my 1st Laco, I am so excited about this watch!

*This watch is way set to be one of my best watches so far! Being my first Pilot watch, I was in awe as I opened the box. The solid chunky case, with the clean looking dial, signed crown, and last but not least the thick leather riveted aviator strap was with upmost quality and feel.*

* It felt right on my small wrist, very well-balanced. It was not too heavy nor too light. There is something about this watch that felt so right on my wrist. The nicely shaped 22mm lugs, and engraved solid caseback was very comfortable. The 15mm **thick case stands out nicely on my wrist. To some, this may seem like a hugh watch though. But I just love the size & heft!*

* The polished and brushed 44mm steel case, thick slightly domed sapphire glass combo was very stunning. The exhibition case back shows the venerable 7750 movement with the beautiful signed rotor.*

* I had always thought that Pilot watches must be of certain size and heft, and this watch fits the bill right for me.* 

* Overall, I am very pleased with this Pilot Chrono, and this being my first Auto Chrono, I am totally blown away!* 
​And now to the photos:


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

More photo shots to come ...


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

And last but not least, a size comparison photo shot with my newly acquired Doxa Sub 1200T Professional...for those Doxa fans out there! :-!


----------



## DannyStyle (Nov 7, 2011)

achilles said:


> And last but not least, a size comparison photo shot with my newly acquired Doxa Sub 1200T Professional...for those Doxa fans out there! :-!


Congratulations!

Its a stunning looking watch with a very nice engine ticking away inside.

Danny


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations, it is a stunner. Looks like the number shown and interest voiced in the Kiel model is on the increase here.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes absolutely. Thanks Uwe & DannyStyle...Kiel is indeed a stunner....and I am glad I picked one up!!! And I have the Laco "Dortmund" on its way to me...Boy never been happier!!! :-!


----------



## CofC07 (Dec 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations on your new watch! I had a few questions for you, If I may, b/c I think I am going to buy one of these beauties for myself.

1. how is the lume on the kiel, in your opinion?
2. How does the Chronograph work exactly..that is, with the 30 minute dial at the 12 o’clock position. I just don’t understand why it wouldn’t be a full 60 minute dial instead? For Example, if you are timing an event that is more than 30 minutes in duration, does the minute hand just start over after 30? Just seems confusing is all.

3. lastly, I was thinking about ordering it with the optional English day dial instead of the german. Does anyone have any opinions on this. Do you think it would detect from the authenticity/value of the watch if I did this. I know the german isn’t a big deal, and is kind of cool, but on a watch I wear most everyday, I would rather be able to glance at the day and automatically know what I’m looking at.

I appreciate the advice! Congrats again!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

CofC07 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations on your new watch! I had a few questions for you, If I may, b/c I think I am going to buy one of these beauties for myself.
> 
> 1. how is the lume on the kiel, in your opinion?
> 2. How does the Chronograph work exactly..that is, with the 30 minute dial at the 12 o'clock position. I just don't understand why it wouldn't be a full 60 minute dial instead? For Example, if you are timing an event that is more than 30 minutes in duration, does the minute hand just start over after 30? Just seems confusing is all.
> ...


Hi there,

1. I don't think Laco lacked in anything when they produced this classic. I found everything up to and even beyond my expectations. To me I don't need a IWC to fulfill a Pilot Chrono. This is it for me!

Lume is awesome as what you'll expect on a Pilot watch. I always think Divers have most brightest lume, well that's because Divers do need it in the deep depths.

2. This is my 1st serious Chrono other than my old Swatch, so I haven't get to play with it much. In fact, I haven't worn it much yet as my other older watches are in rotation now. So for now, I am just admiring it in my display.

But I remembered comparing it before with the IWC Chrono and and the dials looked similar.

3. I am not sure if they have an optional English date display, but I didn't bother at all. To me it is clear cut. Being a German watch, having the German date preserves the authenticity and uniqueness of this timepiece. Besides if you google German days, it is quite similar to the English days. Seriously! :-! And I loved it. None of my other expensive watches have it. One glance and you will know which day it is...trust me....you don't have to take German classes...:-d

All in all you won't regret this watch. My only thing after getting this watch was why I didn't get it earlier!!! But anyway, I found out later that Laco released this model only last year. ;-)


----------



## CofC07 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks Achilles!!!! Awesomely helpful info! Thanks for taking the time.


----------

